# Any TBH's in western Michigan.



## KenofShelby (Aug 22, 2016)

I want to get started with TBH's next year and would like to see if any beekeepers with TBH are nearby, I'm in Oceana County,,

Thank you.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

KenofShelby said:


> I want to get started with TBH's next year and would like to see if any beekeepers with TBH are nearby, I'm in Oceana County.


This is TBH in Michigan, not exactly sure where: https://theprospectofbees.wordpress.com. There is "send email" on the home page and they might point you in the right direction.

Erik


----------



## KenofShelby (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you,, It seems to be an excellent resource, Have signed up and awaiting a response.


----------

